# minivan



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

My wife just got a new car and the dealer didnt offer much for her old 2006 ford freestar. so i am keeping it. i really dont need it but what the hell. i have enough tools to throw together kind of a handyman service van. so that my plans. i have a work van setup, and my pickup, but both are hard on gas, so i figure this will be nice to use when i can.

Im wondering if i can build shelves in it like my cargo van, or will that be dumb.

anybody have any minivan setup pics???:clap:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe take out the side glass & do outside accessible compartments w/ locking doors? Someone recently posted a van like that here at CT.
Steve


----------



## RCT (Jan 5, 2010)

I know it's not the same van but some of the stuff might fit.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

whatever you do i'd have locking compartments, as that would be much easier to break into than a typical work van with the puck locks and bulkhead and whatnot.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

BC Carpenter said:


> whatever you do i'd have locking compartments, as that would be much easier to break into than a typical work van with the puck locks and bulkhead and whatnot.


 
Yeah, im not too worried about that. I have never even locked the doors on my van, truck, trailer, or even house for that matter. Been in buisness since 1997. Maybe im just wicked lucky, but ive never had a break in of any sorts.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Have a buddy who's a lighting guy. Swaps out the old lights for the new energy effecient ones. He's had 2 minivans since I've known him. Slick littlt rigs, with decent mileage.


----------



## tgraham (Feb 13, 2013)

*minivans rule*

I've been useing the last family car we had(98 villager) as a work truck for the last 5 years. I took out the seats and installed a shelf made of 1x8 with a 1x4 depth, that runs from the drivers seat to the liftgate,about 16'' above the floor.this gives me room for milk crates to hold the tools without them rolling around.At first I had a shelf in the back that went side to side, but it limited loading long items. The weight of the tools I carry is offset by the weight of the seats I removed. Compared to my old dakota, I have; better mileage,easier access and tool visibility, a less inviting target for tool thieves(tinted windows), a liftgate that keeps the rain off while you are loading,better traction in the snow than a full size without 4 wheel drive, and cheaper parts to replace. The only downside I've found is I would have no protection from flying objects in an accident, and sometimes it would be nice to have a tailgate to work off of. I work for a general contractor and do a lot of commercial work, but I find the biggest advantage is haveing all my tools and sundry supplies at hand when I do sidework. No more climbing over the tailgate on my 55yr. old knees, I can reach everything from one door or another. If the soccer mom thing bothers your ego(I get plenty of comments),install some cab running lights(I did),or jck up the rear suspension. Maybe the best part is laughing at yourself driving this thing, not worrying about scratching the paint or who you have to impress. Funny thing, all those guys who jag me about my pillager, are always the same ones who want to borrow some tool I carry that they don't,cause they drive....a pickup.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Astros, aerostars&freestars and lesser the caravans are standard service vehicles for ADT, XEROX, IBM, HONEYWELL....

Painters, handyman, alarm techs, locksmiths utilize em. they're great!


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> Yeah, im not too worried about that. I have never even locked the doors on my van, truck, trailer, or even house for that matter. Been in buisness since 1997. Maybe im just wicked lucky, but ive never had a break in of any sorts.


What is your address? I need to mail you something:whistling


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

tgraham said:


> I've been useing the last family car we had(98 villager) as a work truck for the last 5 years. I took out the seats and installed a shelf made of 1x8 with a 1x4 depth, that runs from the drivers seat to the liftgate,about 16'' above the floor.this gives me room for milk crates to hold the tools without them rolling around.At first I had a shelf in the back that went side to side, but it limited loading long items. The weight of the tools I carry is offset by the weight of the seats I removed. Compared to my old dakota, I have; better mileage,easier access and tool visibility, a less inviting target for tool thieves(tinted windows), a liftgate that keeps the rain off while you are loading,better traction in the snow than a full size without 4 wheel drive, and cheaper parts to replace. The only downside I've found is I would have no protection from flying objects in an accident, and sometimes it would be nice to have a tailgate to work off of. I work for a general contractor and do a lot of commercial work, but I find the biggest advantage is haveing all my tools and sundry supplies at hand when I do sidework. No more climbing over the tailgate on my 55yr. old knees, I can reach everything from one door or another. If the soccer mom thing bothers your ego(I get plenty of comments),install some cab running lights(I did),or jck up the rear suspension. Maybe the best part is laughing at yourself driving this thing, not worrying about scratching the paint or who you have to impress. Funny thing, all those guys who jag me about my pillager, are always the same ones who want to borrow some tool I carry that they don't,cause they drive....a pickup.


This stuff is geared towards funeral stuff but it would work
link


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought one while I restored my truck,for 800 bucks , the motor went so I got another motor.

I finished my truck and let it sit I loved the little van I ended up shearing the crank off of it and that sealed its fate,

If I came across a nice one for cheap I'd do it again


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

If you plan to sell it at some point, be careful what you do to it can be restored back to how it is now. My guess is there is a decent sized market for those wanting to buy a used mini van but not as large of a market for one tricked out for a service vehicle. Just my 2cents!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just pile the crap in mine:blink:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Mini vans always seem to scream 'HACK' to me...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CarrPainting said:


> Mini vans always seem to scream 'HACK' to me...


Thank You:thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

And you pros are driving what exactly?


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Bicycle with a tow behind Radio-Flyer wagon :laughing:


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I think minivan's are great for some contractors. I think if you are doing doing one thing and one thing only then I think it works great especially when you don't need to put a heck of a lot of things in it. Example would be telecommunications, don't need a heck of a lot of things inside it.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

CarrPainting said:


> Mini vans always seem to scream 'HACK' to me...


I worked for a Lead carpenter, when I was working for a remodeling company, who worked out of an old Astro, with shelves in the back.
He's a really good mechanic, learned a lot from him.

...might be part of the reason I have a work van today. :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If you do anything of any size, it would be tough in a mini van. How do you haul large lumber or pump jacks. How do you haul a dump trailer or large rental equipment. If I just did service work, it would work great, but I do too many different things.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> Mini vans always seem to scream 'HACK' to me...


If its all your using i agree. But with what your talking about doing makes sense. The site im at now is full Mexicans in mini vans and station wagons that park right up front. Pisses me off.


----------



## tgraham (Feb 13, 2013)

*respect the minivan*

All I'm saying is: Don't judge a carpenter by his ride. Just because he drives a minivan, doesn't mean he's not a pro carpenter-Just because he has a nice shiny pickup, doesn't mean he IS! TG


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Lately I been working with one of the best carpenters I've ever worked with, and he drives a VW van:jester:

Now this is some fine woodworking!!!!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice board. Dimensions?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Nice board. Dimensions?


He's done about 40 of them!


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Theres a big difference between a carpenter using one and a contractor using one. As a spare service van yea it would work nice hell i would like one my express is a gas hog on far away jobs. But if its your only car,you shouldn't be bidding jobs. You dont need a 50k truck but its the guys in 1000$ mini vans under bidding us that mess thing's up


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I think a lot of you guys are in a dream land:laughing: I know a contractor who started in a Chevy Cavalier:laughing: Bottom line is you don't need a lot of tools to frame a house:no: This was 26 years ago, I saw him not long ago and think was in a Chevy Cavalier No longer working out of it but being a boss out of it. 
.........This guy builds the biggest homes in the islands for the biggest stars! Oh and the name :whistling Cavalier Construction :whistling


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Same situation here, 4 weeks ago traded a 2006 Mazda minivan, I wanted to keep it as a small job/sales, fuel efficient option. 

Then my 13 year old daughter talked me out of it, it went something like this........... "Dad are you serious? you are going to look like a wierdo driving a baby blue minivan to jobs. Just get rid of it, and get another truck." 

For $2k more than I traded in the minivan for, I bought an extended cab pickup with 50,000 less miles. No regrets.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

What dose it matter what you drive to work. As long as it gets you and your tools to work and are a professional in the work you perform. For me I need a 3/4 ton 4x4 truck with an 8' bed with a ladder rack and tool box's.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

wnc viking said:


> What dose it matter what you drive to work. As long as it gets you and your tools to work and are a professional in the work you perform. For me I need a 3/4 ton 4x4 truck with an 8' bed with a ladder rack and tool box's.


+1 agreed


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

VinylHanger said:


> If you do anything of any size, it would be tough in a mini van. How do you haul large lumber or pump jacks. How do you haul a dump trailer or large rental equipment. If I just did service work, it would work great, but I do too many different things.


Delivery for large lumber especially quantity? Why have to break your back loading it into the bed of your truck, into the back of your full size van let alone put your vehicle suspension through it.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess this is ok to along as his works nice.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jswills76 said:


> I guess this is ok to along as his works nice.
> 
> View attachment 88281


Not when you can't get the chit home because the rear struts have been pushed up through the floorboards.:whistling


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

My van hauls ass, tools and toys, all my material gets delivered.

I can go anywhere and be pretty certain my stuff is all secure in my van.

When I had my truck I always worried.too many scumbags want what you got without the effort of working for it.

Atleast my mini was a cargo van without windows lol

I could ride up on my motorcycle with tools in a back pack and out perform most guys here anyway, I don't because when I'm on my bike I'm afraid I'd never make it too work.


----------



## chetec79 (Apr 4, 2012)

My ex partner drove a used Chevy blazer everyday to work and was easily on of the best framers I ever met....until we got on with a developer and started get spoon fed jobs for 25 months a clip then I also found out he was one of the best coke heads ever too....I think he still has the blazer. And a p.o.


----------



## tgraham (Feb 13, 2013)

So are you saying driving something unconventional like a blazer leads to substance abuse? I'm thinking your onto something as my minivan has led me down the road of pastry abuse. TG


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

tgraham said:


> So are you saying driving something unconventional like a blazer leads to substance abuse? I'm thinking your onto something as my minivan has led me down the road of pastry abuse. TG


:no: I think he's saying Coke Heads make good framers:whistling


----------

